# problems sending PM



## eman (Oct 13, 2010)

I was trying to send a PM and when i would hit send . It kept giving me this message.Argument 'body' was specified empty. What's the problem ???


----------



## meateater (Oct 13, 2010)

I had the same problem also.


----------



## eman (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe that there must be a character limit on the PMs.

This was a long PM.


----------



## spg1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I just had this happen when using Firefox on a very short PM.  I ended up having to use Internet Explorer to send the message.  Also in Firefox I was not getting the blinking cursor, it was pretty strange.


----------



## no brag fact (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been sending 1 pm/day now for a while, then I get a notice that I have reached my 2 pm limit/day and can't pm anymore.  Whats up with that.  I know I'm new to this form, but why is there a restriction on pm's.  Is there some where on here with the rules so I can at least see what I need to do?


----------

